# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  El pero de Alcuza

## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos, os pongo un fruto muy típico de mi pueblo, solo se cultiva en este, El pero de Alcuza o de Cehegín. Espero que os guste:

El Pero de Cehegín o Pero de Alcuza, llamado así por su forma similar a los recipientes que se utilizaban para guardar el aceite, ha sido durante muchos años el emblema de esta localidad. Este fruto de invierno posee características diferenciadas en cuanto a aromas y sabores, que lo distinguen de otras manzanas de calidad. Su fresco dulzor y fragante y peculiar aroma, le han hecho acreedor de una merecida fama.
Su proceso de producción, que tenía un marcado matiz artesanal y tradicional, estuvo en algunos momentos al borde de la desaparición. En la actualidad, por iniciativa del Ayuntamiento de Cehegín y de la Comunidad Autónoma de la Región de Murcia, se han impulsado técnicas modernas para que su cultivo sea limpio, sostenible, saludable, de máximo ahorro de recursos hídricos y respetuoso con el medio ambiente.
Las cualidades del Pero de Cehegín, fresco, dulce y de fragante aroma, le han hecho acreedor de una merecida fama, sobre todo por la creencia que asegura que al tomarlo se abre el apetito sexual.
Aún hoy, siguiendo la tradición, la mujer ceheginera lo usa como ambientador y perfumador de armarios y arcas.
El proceso de producción del pero de Alcuza tiene un marcado matiz artesanal. Se trata de una actividad tradicional que, a pesar de haber estado en algunos momentos en trance de desaparición, hoy resurge con ánimos de recuperarse.
Antiguamente existía la tradición, ahora perdida, de adornar con peros, lazos y otros productos las ramas de olivo utilizadas por los niños en la Procesión de Domingo de Ramos, como ofrenda a Jesús.

La mayoría de los estudiosos datan la antigüedad de la manzana en épocas prehistóricas, y según la Biblia nace con la creación del hombre, en la prohibición que hizo Dios de que no comieran de este árbol a nuestros primeros padres Adán y Eva. 
Muchos historiadores dicen que su origen estuvo en China, mientras que otros lo localizan en el Mar Negro.

En el mercado deberán elegirse las piezas que no presenten golpes, zonas blandas o manchas. Para comprobar que los ejemplares muestran una madurez correcta es necesario presionarlos ligeramente por el centro, cerciorándose de esta forma que su carne permanece firme, aromática y la piel se arruga ligeramente.
Aunque casi la totalidad de las variedades de manzanas se pueden conservar en casa a temperatura ambiente durante varios días, el Pero de Cehegín posee la particularidad, al tratarse de una fruta de otoño, de ofrecer mayor poder de conservación una vez recolectado, resistiendo incluso meses si se conserva en lugar fresco, seco y oscuro.

El Pero de Cehegín, al igual que el resto de manzanas, pertenece a la familia de las Rosáceas y es una variedad de las denominadas de Otoño.
Posee unas características que la diferencian del resto de manzanas. Posee un peso medio en torno a 180 gramos, altura de 8 centímetros aproximadamente y un diámetro medio de un máximo de 7,7 cm, conformándose una fruta de tamaño medio, forma oblonga, es decir, es más largo que ancho, y color amarillo verdoso en el momento de la recolección, tornándose en amarillo con el tiempo. Gracias al grosor de la piel presenta muy buenas condiciones de conserva post-cosecha, y aporta un característico aroma dulzón y floral.
Una de las particularidades que destaca en su fisonomía es un encorchamiento de la piel o 'russeting' que se forma en la zona peduncular, es decir, en la parte de arriba del pero, extendiéndose hacia la mitad del fruto hasta ocupar una extensión comprendida entre el 12 y el 25% de la superficie total. Su carne o pulpa se muestra consistente, de tonos blanquecinos, dulce y de oxidación retardada, desprende un olor especial que refuerza el sabor azucarado, diferente al del resto de manzanas que se encuentran en el mercado.

El cultivo comienza con la plantación. Antes de hacerla, hay que verificar que el terreno en el que se quiere hacer la plantación sea de tierra fuerte, en la que la planta pueda echar buenas raíces Hay que tener en cuenta que en la plantación, la distancia que hay que dejar entre árbol y árbol debe ser, como mínimo, de unos 6 metros.
La plantación del pero de Cehegín se hace en verano. El árbol tardará unos 3 años en empezar a dar fruto.









Fuente: http://www.perodecehegin.es/

Un cordial saludo amigos

----------


## REEGE

Hola Ceheginero la primera vez que lo escucho... todos los días se aprende algo... Menudo puesto tienen y que buena pinta, no??
Saludos.

----------

